# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  FlowPaw, coding kit, DSP Robotics, Derbyshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - DSP Robotics

Home page - dsprobotics.com/flowpaw

"FlowPaw : Learn computer coding by building your own gizmos" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

FlowPaw Intro (Short Version) 

Published on Sep 10, 2014




> Here's the FlowPaw Elevator Pitch, what it is and what things it can do!

----------


## Airicist

FlowPaw & FlowStone STEM KickStarter Video 

Published on Oct 21, 2014




> Here's our KickStarter Video for the FlowPaw and FlowStone STEM education coding kit

----------


## Airicist

FlowPaw Balancing Robot 

Published on Dec 8, 2014




> Here we have made a mini balancing robot similar to the famous Segway (TM) using the ‘FlowPaw’ board and the Accelerometer, Gyro, & Bluetooth Wireless claws. We used the FlowStone programming language to send the values for the PID maths and display the sensor and PID values on screen

----------

